# Pittsburg, PA, M, 3y



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Debbie from Dog's Hope asked me to post, I can't open the pictures so you will have to e-mail the contact person below or a pet finder link

*From:* Jen Daniels 
*To:* [email protected] 
*Sent:* Thursday, March 11, 2010 1:43 PM
*Subject:* German Shep in shelter needs help


 Hello,

We have a 3 and a half year old, large (90 lbs), beautiful German Shepherd that was brought to us by his owner because they were moving. He is housetrained, lived with children and is friendly with new people. Attached is a picture of him. He is not doing well in the kennel environment though. He is constantly pacing and stressed, and barking wildly at the other dogs. We have moved him to our boarding facility, as it is a calmer environment, but he is still not doing well and we are no not able to keep him for adoption. The local German Shepherd rescue we have used in the past has known about him for several weeks, but do not have a foster situation for him. We are trying to find somewhere for him to go instead of euthanizing him, and would be willing to transport. Please let me know if you can help, or have other contacts.

Thanks for you time,



Jennifer Daniels
*Adoption Services Manager*

*Animal Rescue League of Western Pennsylvania*
*1909 - 2009: One Hundred Years, One Million Smiles!*

6620 Hamilton Ave.
Pittsburgh, PA 15206
412-661-6452 ext. 233
www.animalrescue.org
[email protected]


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Here is the photo


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Oh dreck! He's right down the street!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

He's not listed on the website... wonder why?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

stunning


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I think I'm gonna call about him in the morning. I'd hate to see him put down, but I'm not sure I'm looking for another dog. I think yes, but then I look at Zeva and I just love her so much, I feel like I'd be taking something away from her. I'm so torn.  These dogs break my heart, you can't save them all, but crapola... it sucks not being able too...


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I called about him, said he's great w/ all the temperamental tests they gave him and is used to kids, prev owners had a 8 and 6 yr old. They just dont know how he is w/ other dogs, if he gets along w/ them, guess it's ahrd to tell for sure in a shelter because he's so stressed there.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Ok, I went to see him. First off, he's HUGE. They say 90lbs, but I'm thinking more of 100. He's nice, but seems to not dig dogs much. He was pretty ok w/ Zeva but they were both on leash. She barked at him and finally he let loose w/ one. She backed up quick lol. After a few min, she was trying lay on her tummy and show she wanted to play, *in the mud, sigh*. He looked like he was willing to play too, jumping and pawing like a lion, but I think we were kinda worried about the size difference. Zeva is 45lbs and 5 mos old. 

He is fixed and licked both me and Eric's hand. Had no issue w/ humans, just a bit dog aggressive. Here is the sticky part, he has bilateral hip dysplasia. They thought I was from a rescue and couldn't tell me what his adoption fee is. 

We're gonna pass due to hips and it just didn't feel right. His coat is thick, the ppl that surrendered him said he was an inside dog, but how much of that can you believe? The lady thought it was kinda thick for an inside dog too and it felt dirty. Could be just from being in the shelter. 

He's a beautiful male, but he's just not right for our family. I hope someone else can give this guy a chance.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Did he ever lunge at Zena? Stare her down? Growl? It sounds more like a lack of socialization than true aggressiveness. If you were worried about him hurting Zena then he could have been reacting to your body language. I did that once while evaluating a dog and almost caused a fight. Also, I pulled a small horse of a dog last fall for rescue that appeared dog aggressive in the kennel until we got him out, calmed him down and walked him with mine. He turned out to be a real doll! Just large and a bit intimidating.

Are there vet records noting the HD? Just wondering if this has been confirmed and how bad it is? Manageable with supplements or immediate surgery?


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

we had a fence between them and when she first brought him out, he kinda lunged. She wanted to keep the fence between them at first because he has lunged at other dogs at the shelter. 

There was growling at first and barking but after a few min, backs when down as far as I can remember and then Zeva got her high bark on and wanted to play. I think the lady was worried about him hurting Zeva because they just don't know him well. I wasn't worried about her getting hurt because of the fence. When he lunged, that's when she backed up but then he was turning his back to her. I think w/ some time,he could be a great dog. 

She said that he has HD and they have his records I'm pretty sure because he was brought in by his owners. I'm not sure how extreme it was, but he didn't appear to be limping. 

The lady that brought him out was about 110 soaking wet and they had him on a choker


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

FuryanGoddess said:


> She said that he has HD and they have his records I'm pretty sure because he was brought in by his owners. I'm not sure how extreme it was, but he didn't appear to be limping.


i wonder if they had x-rays for proof he has HD? I hate to see a dog PTS if they don't know this for sure


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I don't think he's really on the PTS list as of yet. he is at a bordering place and there appeared to be some vacant spots.


----------

